# Pipe and Tobacco Deals



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't see a piper deal thread. Got an email from P&C today. Some Stanwells on sale for 39.99. Some handsome shapes as well.

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/stanwell-brushed-brown-pipes-pipes/1483390/


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Smokingpipes.com has Solani Aged Burley Flake back in stock. Limit is two per customer.

I also got a notice that HH Burley Flake is now at SP although it has not yet listed on its general site.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

​


Piper said:


> Smokingpipes.com has Solani Aged Burley Flake back in stock. Limit is two per customer.
> 
> I also got a notice that HH Burley Flake is now at SP although it has not yet listed on its general site.


Oh...it's there!!!!
Mac Baren: HH Burley Flake 3.5oz 
Item No: 003-039-0106

woohoooo!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> ​
> Oh...it's there!!!!
> Mac Baren: HH Burley Flake 3.5oz
> Item No: 003-039-0106
> ...


You're right. I bought one 1.75oz tin to age. I'm leery of "fresh" burley, although HH is a flake and looks identical to the Solani offering.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's the schedule of monthly sales for 2018 at P&C.

January: 15% off C&D bulk
February: 20% off Borkum Riff
March: 20% off Sutliff bulk; $20 off Arganese pipes
April: H&H tins, buy 2 get 1; 20% off Forseti pipes
May: $9.99 Smoker's Pride bags; $29.99 Casillero pipes
June: $4.99/$29.99 Capt. Black pouch/tin; $39.99 Stanwell brushed
July: $3.99 Missouri Meer tobacco; 15% off MM pipes
August: 25% off Peter Stokkebye; 20% off Nørding pipes
September: 25% off Peterson tins; Buy 1 pipe, get 1 tin free
October: $25/lb. Lane bulk; $24.99 Decatur pipes
November: $3.50 Villiger Export pouches; 20% off Baracini pipes
December: Cult tins, buy 2 get 1; $49.99 Big Ben Patriot & Loyalist pipes


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Mistaken, apologies


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

ebnash said:


> For those of you who like Dunhill 965, EMP, and Nightcap. Pipes and Cigars has those tins on sale for 3.89 each. I say y'all need to clean up.


Not quite, that's the loose tobacco price PER OUNCE and only when you're buying eighty or more ounces. The tins are pretty much regular pricing as of 8PM eastern.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Cult Blood Red Moon - buy 2 get the third one free

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/buy-2-get-1-free-cult/2017682/


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Some 25 year old Dunhill for sale from watch cigars and pipes!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

_stormin_ said:


> Not quite, that's the loose tobacco price PER OUNCE and only when you're buying eighty or more ounces. The tins are pretty much regular pricing as of 8PM eastern.


These were gone by the time I read the email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

So if anybody else here enjoys Ashton’s Artisan’ blend, which I do after 6+ months of age, Tobacco Pipes has it on sale at a ridiculously low price. 

With markdown and discount each tin is just over $6.50 per tin. This is an English blend that’s Latakia heavy, in a good way. 

I looked for this tobacco everywhere on line when I ran out 6 months ago. I thought Ashton stopped making tobaccos. 

Grab some up if you like the blend. The sale lasts until they run out or January 6th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Pipes and Cigars has Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch 8 oz tins for $20.99!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

As piper stated 15% off GLP at Smoking Pipes. Good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

P&C has some Esoterica blends in stock right now. Just got a tin each of Dunbar and Dorchester.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Jankjr, thanks for the heads up! Snagged some And so to Bed, and Dorchester! Was hoping to try my hand at the Tilburg blend, but such is life.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

I was just checking tin pricing to compare against what was being offered 2nd hand from another forum and was pleasantly surprised to find it available!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

No browns left, only black.

http://l.e.pipesandcigars.com/rts/go2.aspx?h=267646&tp=i-H43-EE-6u4-cZzLL-1o-BWMV-1c-cZtsl-WCbXm


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> No browns left, only black.
> 
> http://l.e.pipesandcigars.com/rts/go2.aspx?h=267646&tp=i-H43-EE-6u4-cZzLL-1o-BWMV-1c-cZtsl-WCbXm


dang... that was too hard to pass up! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

H. Weibe pipe frames price reduced! $60 instead of $80. 25% off made me jump!
https://www.hwiebe.com/store/p14/FRAMES.html

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Iwan Ries received some Esoterica blends and are allocating to 'email alert' customers based on your position in line. Check your email if applicable...

3 tins of Dunbar on the way!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

P&C has esoterica as well.... Maybe, its going fast

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I grabbed a sack of Pembroke and And So To Bed. I know the last one needs some good aging and drying time. . 

The other site only lets you buy if you are on the waiting list. That sucks but I got on for Penzance. I’ve tried doing that at P&C but I’ve never had them actually contact me so we shall just do the first come first serve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

I just grabbed an 8oz bag of Dunbar so TY for the heads up!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, this is the second order P&C has canceled due to insufficient stock and inventory control technology issues at the point of sale.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> Well, this is the second order P&C has canceled due to insufficient stock and inventory control technology issues at the point of sale.


Nothing worse than that. I get that small business has mediocre technology, but it doesn't soften the blow any.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Samuel Gawith at TobaccoPipes.com. Get it quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

TexaSmoke said:


> Nothing worse than that. I get that small business has mediocre technology, but it doesn't soften the blow any.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


In contrast, TobaccoPipes.com, a small player, sends an email that several Samuel Gawith selections are in stock. I order, pay and the get a shipping notification 3 hours later! Iwan Ries holds Esoterica requests, by queue position, for four days before redistributing. I order, pay and get a shipping notification a few days later.

P&C can get it right if they choose to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Jankjr said:


> Well, this is the second order P&C has canceled due to insufficient stock and inventory control technology issues at the point of sale.


That sucks. I have had them mess up an order but I'm knocking on wood.

I did grab some SG Lat/Virginia blend.

If you want I'll share my Esoterica order with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Very generous offer David! I’m really more interested in the Esoterica VaPer blends and was able to score some Dunbar tins from Iwan Ries. I’ve got alerts working on other sites so I should be able to continue my TAD as stock becomes available. I appreciate the gesture regardless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Pipesandcigars.com/cb5
$5 Captain Black sampler


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

cory1984 said:


> Pipesandcigars.com/cb5
> $5 Captain Black sampler


Came here to post this too actually.

Not a bad deal for some decent pipe tobacco. They do use the PG crap or whatever on it so it will burn a little hot and you can't dry it before hand really. But its decent especially at that price.

I tend to smoke it in a cob so it pulls the moisture out and then I don't have to worry about ghosting :vs_laugh:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I tend to smoke it in a cob so it pulls the moisture out and then I don't have to worry about ghosting :vs_laugh:


I'm with you there 100%!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Nathan @OneStrangeOne, CI has one of your staple tobaccos on sale at $6.99 per tin

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/crown-achievement-pipe-tobacco-pipe-tobacco/1478255/#p-141155


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Jankjr said:


> Nathan @OneStrangeOne, CI has one of your staple tobaccos on sale at $6.99 per tin
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/crown-achievement-pipe-tobacco-pipe-tobacco/1478255/#p-141155


Emm, yummy! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*All I Need Starter Kit*

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/all-need-starter-kit/2016188/

All I Need Starter Kit Includes: 
(1) Big Ben Tattoo Pipe (Choose between Red, White, and Blue) 
(1) Sutliff Private Stock Barbados Plantation 1.5 oz Tin
(1) Pack of Decatur Tapered Pipe Cleaners 80ct
(1) Czech Tool
$19.99

Don't know much about these funny looking little "Tattoo" pipes, but seems like a good deal considering they typically sell for $40+ on their own.


----------

